# Oh crap (dog pregnancy--someone kicked her belly)



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

So 5 weeks ago while I was still recovering from having a baby, my husband let the dogs out late at night. My Lab Cammy was in heat and there was an intact male Lab in our yard. I squirted some spermicidal foam in her the minute they were no longer tied and prayed for the best. In her past pregnancies she has starts being nauseous at around 2 weeks so I assumed she probably wasn't pregnant. Well while camping this weekend, she went after my brother-in-law's 4 month old puppy and his girlfriend kicked her repeatedly in the gut. I just noticed tonight that she is looking chubbier. She would be 5 weeks exactly today. Do you think her puppies are small enough to have escaped harm? She usually carries in her ribcage and doesn't show until the very end, but we have always bred her to smaller males (Search and Rescue, easier to carry) and this guy was a big fat Lab.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Did you murder the girlfriend? She may not be pregnant. She could have internal injuries from all the kicking.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Well, she was kicking Cammy to get her off the puppy. Cammy is usually very tolerant but she tore that poor puppy up and broke one of its teeth (luckily one she will loose soon anyway) Another reason I'm thinking she's pregnant. They don't call them raging hormones for nothing!

I'm pretty sure if she had internal injuries, she wouldn't want to eat or play. It happened Saturday.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Maybe a combo of both? All bruised up and pregnant? I'm pretty hostile then too lol


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Sounds like she needs to see a vet.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

All 6 puppies arrived safely on Saturday. Will make a new post in Companions


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Great!


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Maybe now would be a good time to get her spayed. If she is allowed out to wander when in heat, it's a wonder she isn't hit every single time she delivers a litter and starts another cycle. Imagine how hard it is on her body to be pregnant or nursing all the time. 

And there are other ways to separate fighting dogs. Kicking them in the stomach is one of the ways to kill a dog, only it usually isn't immediate, it is a drawn out, horrific death for them from internal injuries and bleeding. Hope the "girlfriend" was told this in no uncertain terms. 

I am not trying to be a jerk, but spay that poor dog, it will stop lots of problems, including female health problems as she ages.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

On another thread the OP said her dog is used for breeding but this pregnancy was a freak encounter in the night, so I doubt spaying is in the future. But I dare someone to kick my dog in the stomach lol. I don't care what it's doing.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

handymama said:


> On another thread the OP said her dog is used for breeding but this pregnancy was a freak encounter in the night, so I doubt spaying is in the future. But I dare someone to kick my dog in the stomach lol. I don't care what it's doing.


Ah, ok. Didn't know that part. 

But still, I would have thrown the girlfriend in the fire. Just saying


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Me too


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

She's not allowed to wander and be pregnant and nursing all the time. She's 9 years old, and this was her third pregnancy. The other 2 were planned but this time there was a dog in our fenced back yard. I'm usually the one that escorts her outside but had a baby 10 days before so my husband dropped the ball. She's still a very active Search and Rescue dog so not seeing any age related problems.


----------

